# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Τι στήνεται τώρα >  nipsa (#21392) - Χαλάνδρι

## kxrist

Σήμερα ολοκληρώθηκε το στήσιμο νέου κόμβου στο χαλάνδρι.

ο κόμβος λειτουργεί με rb-433AH (αγγελίες - Gas) και mtik 6.18, έχει τρία διαθέσιμα 80ρια πιάτα και AP.

- λινκ με dalex2b (dual N), feeder από nvak
-.........
-.........

Υπάρχει οπτική προς αμπελόκηπους και από πετρούπολη έως και πεύκη για δοκιμές και επιπλέον λινκς.

στοιχεία του κόμβου http://www.wind.awmn/?page=nodes&node=21392

Για το στήσιμο βοήθησε ο alex-23.

----------


## marius

Καλημερα,εχω ελευθερο IF απο καματερο.Εαν εχεις οπτικη μπορουμε να δοκιμασουμε.

----------


## akakios

Καλοριζικος.... 

Χαιρομαι να βλεπω νεους κομβους να προσπαθουν να στηθουν τις δυσκολες αυτες μερες που περναμε ολοι.

----------


## kxrist

ευχαριστούμε δημήτρη...

ναι μάριε το είχα και εγώ υπόψη να σου πώ.. 

έχουμε ήδη στρίψει ένα ιφ προς τα μέρη σου στα 5500 SSID:awmn-nipsa searching...

ρίξε μια ματιά....

----------


## kxrist

2ο link με dti #1. 

υπάρχει ένα ακόμα διαθέσιμο ιφ.

----------

